# ##Rivet Master##



## Oldude13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Starting with a Elgin frame and skirts
Worksman rims front drum hub and 8 speed rear stainless steel #10 spokes
Battle ship gray
More to come ( no I'm not using the fork)


----------



## mousumi1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice attempt, waiting for more


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 30, 2016)

Laid some lines on front hub and laced rim, Found out i do not have the correct size spoke wrench


----------



## Oldude13 (Feb 7, 2016)

Got some more thins done. I did mockup and test ride. i will add skirting to sides and rear of rack and hide cable in frame and i may add torpedo shaped tank with blades and prop. Thats one of my rear stands


----------



## Oldude13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Made a valance for the rack. started to install rivets on fork and bead blasted chain guard and guards.Also have new Wald bars #828 i will paint them gray.


----------



## TRM (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice fab work. Watching this one!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks like a man of vision!


----------



## Oldude13 (Jul 16, 2016)

Finally I'm getting back to this build!


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 17, 2016)

Oldude13 said:


> Finally I'm getting back to this build!View attachment 340487View attachment 340489View attachment 340489 View attachment 340490View attachment 340491 View attachment 340492



  Fan-freakin-tastic


----------



## Oldude13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Getting closer to the end.
I still have to do some hand painted numbers on the rear rack panel I'm doing the USS COD numbers 224.
I 

 also need to make a two post flag holder for rear of rack, find a seat and make a rear stand bracket.
( I blacked out the tire lettering after this post)


----------



## gosbobet (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow! You've just mastered that.

แทงบอลออนไลน์


----------



## Oldude13 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks,


----------



## Oldude13 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd love to find some gray pedals or blocks


----------

